# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  هام جداً للجميع الموقع سوف يغلق لمدة 24 ساعه على الاقل

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*الموقع سوف يتم اغلاقه مدة 24 ساعة كحد اقصى ..*

*ليتم نقله الى سيرفر جديد ..*

*وتغير شامل للموقع ..*

*بعد الاغلاق الا حصل للموقع لمدة 8 ساعات ..*

*قررت شراء سيرفر خاص للموقع ..*

*وسوف تستغرق عملية النقل بين 24 ساعه الى 48 ساعة تقريباً ..*

*وسوف يتم في المرحلة الاولى نقل الموقع ،، والمنتدى ،،*

*وفي المرحلة الثانية نقل مركز التحميل للسيرفر الخاص بنا ..*

*دمتم بكل خير ..*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الله يعطيك العافيه يارب لرقي المنتدي ..

بالتوفيق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة*
*زين تحملنا كم ساعة من غيره*
*الله يعينا ويصبرنا على العيش من دون المنتدى يوم كامل او اكثر*
*لك كل الشكر اخوي شبكة على هذي الجهود المبذولة*
*والله يعينك ويقويك*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

نتحمل الإنقطاع من اجل الأفضل 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بالتوفيق*

----------


## آهات حنونه

وعليكم السلام


موفق بأذن الله

يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الواضح...لرقي المنتدى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه شبكة
ودائما تسعى للافضل ورقي المنتدى
لاحرمنا الجهود الرائعه
دمت بخير

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يعطيييكـمـ العاافية أخووي ..*

*جهوود مميزة ..*

----------

